# How to package cinnamon rolls?



## blake kritzberg (Jul 11, 2011)

I was wondering if someone had some clever ideas for packaging cinnamon rolls ... we're doing a little family fundraiser for a  daughter who's going to Senegal for a service program. They're big (maybe about 5x5") and gooey and topped with cream cheese frosting which is very soft for the first few hours. I was thinking of sticking them in bakery boxes but I see the boxes are almost a dollar each which is just way too much for our venture. But saran wrap would probably stick to the frosting and make the recipients sad.

I could use some bright ideas on this; anyone have some? Thanks so much!


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

What about cellophane bags?  cellophane is not like plastic wrap, in fact, it's not plastic at all, but a form of transparent paper made from cellulose like paper is (trees).  It's pretty stiff so you could package them putting them in the bottom of the bag and then tying it at the top, leaving all that space between the roll and the tie.  Most of it wouldn't stick

Otherwise try a boiled fondant frosting that dries more solid, is less sticky and is a really nice texture.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Put them on a Shiny finish paper plate, then slide into cello bag. (they should be on a stiff base) in particular for handling purposes


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Hey Blake,

     I'm going to assume a $1. box is one that would hold multiples.

 Go to you local JCPenneys or a like store and they will have an area for wrapping and storage and ask them to donate shirt boxes to your cause. They will probably give you plenty, they're pretty cheap.

HTH

Jeff

BTW  Smaller type bakeries are usually pretty genorous. We will usually give boxes out for this type of cause. When someone

needs quantity, we will order at cost. 1$ is probably dbl.


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

How about making the buns and freezing them before cooking?  They can then be stacked 4 or 6 to a cello bag with a little bag of cream cheese frosting tucked inside.  We sell them that way and people like being able to proof them at night and bake them in the morning.  There's nothing better then a cinnamon roll straight from the oven!


----------

